# Double handled crown seal jug



## Humabdos (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone seen this before? What was in it? 7 3/4" tall
 PENICK & FORD . LTD
 PAT. 90963
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## CandyBattles (Jul 6, 2004)

> crown seal





> ORIGINAL:  Humabdos
> 
> Anyone seen this before? What was in it? 7 3/4" tall
> PENICK & FORD . LTD
> ...


 
Image removed from quote - Admin 

 Have you had any responses as i have found a bottle exactly like yours under my house.[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 6, 2004)

Your bottle(s) most likely contained starch.  Penick & Ford, now known as Penford, was a large industrial concern located in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. It was formally the Douglas Corp., and processed corn for its main by product of the time; Starch.  The company has quite an interesting history, it was started by a man who later perished on the Titanic. In 1919 the factory, then the largest of its kind in the country, was leveled by a huge explosion that killed 43 people.  They rebuilt, and were purchased by Penick & Ford, a Lousiana company, renamed later as Penford Products.  Your Bottle dates somewhere between 1920 - 1940s. Hope this helps.


----------



## CandyBattles (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for the details, Norm!

 CandyBattles

 Too Blessed to Be Stressed!


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Norm!  I find the history of the company as interesting as the bottles.

 Glen


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Humab....

 I have one identical to yours I picked up at a flea market.  Just caught my eye.  Has same embossing on bottom as yours...only mine says.."inc." in center, with "3 - 5"; and "pat." before the number "90963"...

 Thanks for posting...I was kinda curious myself what it must have contained...I thought it was some kind of crazy soda pop or something...couldn't figure out why it had to have the handles...thanks for the info people...

 The Doc....[X(]


----------



## CandyBattles (Jul 11, 2004)

Between Glen, Dr. J. and myself, that's three of these bottles.  I wonder if anyone else has one?


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 12, 2004)

I dug a dump in the woods across the road last year, and most of the stuff was 1920-30s, there were losts of old lysol, clorox and a few of those double handled jobs.[8D] Although I did find a couple 'keepers' especially marbles. My digging buddy pulled out a 'Betty Boop' bottle[] I put the lysols, etc. all in a neat pile and covered them over with leaves and some pine branches for someone else to find in the future


----------



## 302778kseymour (Aug 19, 2009)

*Penick & Ford double handled Vermont Maid syrup*

I am new to bottle collecting and love it o far. I found a bottle a few days ago that is double handled at the nech with a twist top and on the bottom has the label Penick & Ford ltd. Inc. with a symbol that is a hexagon and an uppercase M inside also a number 7. I have resarched this bottle and found it was most likely a Vermont Maid Syrup bottle and made after 2948 due to the andle structur. 

 I want to knoe what the 7 means and the M symbol


----------



## bethanyseeley (May 24, 2013)

*RE: Penick & Ford double handled Vermont Maid syrup*

I found a partial one last week while on the beach in Warwick, RI.  Mine is missing the top of the neck and one of the handles.  The bottom has the Hazel Atlas symbol, Patent 90936, and a small character which I believe is a 3 at the bottom.  Does anyone have any further info about this one?


----------

